# NOROTOS TATM



## Arrow 4 (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys I am looking to pick up a NOROTOS TATM mount...I need one on the cheap, if you have one and don't need it please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Arrow 4 (May 12, 2012)

Disregard, I picked up a NOROTOS AKA2 mount instead.


----------

